# Grafikprobleme Gtx1070



## Medaking92 (26. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe massive Grafikprobleme. Meine Kartte ist eine gtx1070. Habe den pc bereits neu formatiert und alles neu installiert, habe an den EInstellungen alles ausprobiert aber es hilft nichts. 

Ich glaube, das Problem könnte screen tearing sein? Es lagt in Spielen und in Anwendungen wie meinem Browser auch beim scrollen zum Beispiel. 

habe mal ein Video gemacht, wie es aussieht. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, die Graka ist grade 2 Jahre alt also die Garantie ist weg.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVb2_xy7uUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Vielen Dank an alle Wissenden!


----------



## spectrumizer (27. März 2019)

Meinst du diesen "Ghosting" Effekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann auch vom Monitor kommen. Refresh Rate, Kabel, ... Schau mal in diese Richtung. Evtl. andere Verbindungsmöglichkeit probieren (HDMI, DVI, ...). Oder wenn du kannst (Kumpels, Freunde, Familie) zum Testen mal einen anderen Monitor dranhängen.


----------



## Medaking92 (5. April 2019)

habe es mit einem anderen Monitor und jeweils einem anderen Kabel probiert, keine Unterschiede.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2019)

Ok. Das ist kein gutes Zeichen. Du kannst ja mal die Grafikkarte - wenn möglich - in einen anderen Rechner bauen und schauen, ob das dort auch auf tritt. Wenn ja, ist es wohl wirklich die Grafikkarte.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2019)

Ich habe was ähnliches mal gelesen, da hat eine zusätzliche Tweak-Software (vom Mainboard - Asus) das Problem verursacht. Mache mal alle Zusatzprogramme aus (schon für den Boot) und teste es noch mal.


----------

